
A Flaw on EBay’s Site Allowed Hackers to Steal User’s Passwords - sageabilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-flaw-on-ebays-site-allowed-hackers-to-steal-users-passwords
======
aurhum
original blog post: [https://ret2libc.wordpress.com/2016/01/11/a-tale-of-ebay-
xss...](https://ret2libc.wordpress.com/2016/01/11/a-tale-of-ebay-xss-and-
shoddy-incident-response/)

On my computer the exploit is caught by noscript.

------
empressplay
The title here is click-bait. FTA:

> It doesn’t appear that anyone exploited this flaw in the open

------
yc1010
Should have used Mozilla Persona for login /s

